# Random voice messages!



## AuntHen (Feb 27, 2014)

Amaranthine made a fun post and so I thought I would do a twist on it. Send a random message to anyone, no one, everyone, etc. We had a voice introduction thread before but I like random, weird, juvenile stuff much better 

You came make one here http://vocaroo.com/ 
Just follow the steps and then post the link once finished, You can delete it at any time  *please post a listener discretion warning if need be* 


I'll start...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Cv4qVuWRoE


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 27, 2014)

For FAT9276
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TxhNNdFd18


For Dims
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tyCG56IO35


----------



## Amaranthine (Feb 27, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Cv4qVuWRoE





Lil BigginZ said:


> For FAT9276
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TxhNNdFd18



Why do I feel like a pervy enough person is going to jack off to these?


Voila: complete randomness


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 27, 2014)

Especially for Amaranthine: 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MKPx4G2O3x

Dims:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OdqvV8zUPs


----------



## Amaranthine (Feb 27, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Especially for Amaranthine:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MKPx4G2O3x
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 27, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


>


----------



## Tad (Feb 27, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I'll start...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Cv4qVuWRoE



Sometimes when I'm really bored at work, that is pretty much what my inner monologue sounds like.... 

Also, cool and fun idea!


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh my god, you all have voices to die for! I would love to do one of these but my voice is so lame! :doh:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 27, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Oh my god, you all have voices to die for! I would love to do one of these but my voice is so lame! :doh:



Just do it!


----------



## Donna (Feb 27, 2014)

I did it...and if I sound like an idiot it's because I am an idiot:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KENwov4TV4


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 27, 2014)

Donna!!!! :happy:

@loopy, it's fun to put a voice with the face and also to hear the ACCENTS 

@Amaranthine, sorry I ripped you off


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 28, 2014)

I think this works...?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0alzZciGsxx


----------



## Tad (Feb 28, 2014)

I love this for the surprise value--Donna, Loopy, neither of you sounded like I would have guessed you would  (but its all good!)


----------



## Melian (Feb 28, 2014)

I sound like a man.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 28, 2014)

Very cool thread! Thought I'd add in my 2-cents. Don't mind the cold...it's almost gone! 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1G5aJ4tXQEs


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 28, 2014)

Melian said:


> I sound like a man.




hahaha Melian 

1) no you do not sound like a man 2) I have a low voice also, both my mom and her mom do as well and they are super tiny people 


@loopy, love the accent!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 28, 2014)

Melian said:


> I sound like a man.



Of course I had to listen to yours first. I obviously wanted to say "you don't sound like a man, you sound lovely!" Sadly you sound like a man and I don't lie. 

Still cool to hear your voice though


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 28, 2014)

Melian said:


> I sound like a man.



Ooh, new addition to my crush list. I think it was the "allegorrrry" and the biology talk which clinched it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 28, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0z2ufYzON2r

Spitting that hot fire!


----------



## Melian (Feb 28, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> hahaha Melian
> 
> 1) no you do not sound like a man 2) I have a low voice also, both my mom and her mom do as well and they are super tiny people
> 
> ...



No one ever expects that monotone, low voice from me...but it is what it is.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Of course I had to listen to yours first. I obviously wanted to say "you don't sound like a man, you sound lovely!" Sadly you sound like a man and I don't lie.
> 
> Still cool to hear your voice though



LOL fuck off.



Gingembre said:


> Ooh, new addition to my crush list. I think it was the "allegorrrry" and the biology talk which clinched it!



"I hope you and I can get married someday."


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 28, 2014)

*For fat9276*
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uhrGbkpxpw

*For the rest of y'all*
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x7UnM9QXT7


ETA: Isn't it weird when you realise you don't sound like how you sound in your head?


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 28, 2014)

Melian said:


> "I hope you and I can get married someday."



Ha! You're just fanning the flames! Lolz.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 28, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0z2ufYzON2r
> 
> Spitting that hot fire!



No-one likes a show-off. 


Besides, you're in Amurrrrica now, boy!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 28, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I think this works...?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0alzZciGsxx



I'm swooning. That accent!



Gingembre said:


> *For fat9276*
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uhrGbkpxpw
> 
> *For the rest of y'all*
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x7UnM9QXT7



See above. Those accents are my #1 weakness.



Melian said:


> I sound like a man.



Your voice is a bit deep but you sound more or less exactly like I thought you would. Especially "you can fuck off now."


----------



## bbwbud (Feb 28, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Very cool thread! Thought I'd add in my 2-cents. Don't mind the cold...it's almost gone!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1G5aJ4tXQEs



Sent tingles through me...:smitten:


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 28, 2014)

Blackjack said:


> I'm swooning. That accent!
> 
> Those accents are my #1 weakness.



Good to know. I think I sound like a child with a cold. 


PS. Now you! You do one!


----------



## Melian (Feb 28, 2014)

Blackjack said:


> Your voice is a bit deep but you sound more or less exactly like I thought you would. Especially "you can fuck off now."



Hehe...hostile bitch is hostile


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 28, 2014)

I hope this gives you a pocket full of sunshine everybody!!! :wubu::kiss2:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1rrSMnDAKkj


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I'll start...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Cv4qVuWRoE



I think I've found my new ringtone.  What a wonderful sultry voice you have!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I hope this gives you a pocket full of sunshine everybody!!! :wubu::kiss2:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1rrSMnDAKkj



I can't rep this. *sulk*


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 28, 2014)

Melian said:


> I sound like a man.



IF you sound like a man then I think I need to question my sexuality.


----------



## lille (Feb 28, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I think this works...?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0alzZciGsxx



Your voice isn't at all what I expected, I mean I didn't really have a particular voice that I thought you sounded like, but this wasn't what I was expecting. You've got a gorgeous voice and a fabulous accent!


Here's mine, don't mind the awkwardly long pause before it starts.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0z1P5pEXLkq


----------



## Tad (Feb 28, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I hope this gives you a pocket full of sunshine everybody!!! :wubu::kiss2:



Doh, can't rep yet, but that was pure awesome!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 28, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I hope this gives you a pocket full of sunshine everybody!!! :wubu::kiss2:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1rrSMnDAKkj



DAMMIT WHY ARE YOU SO AWESOME!?!!! I can't Rep her either.  :sad:


----------



## agouderia (Feb 28, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> Amaranthine made a fun post and so I thought I would do a twist on it. Send a random message to anyone, no one, everyone, etc. We had a voice introduction thread before but I like random, weird, juvenile stuff much better
> 
> You came make one here http://vocaroo.com/
> Just follow the steps and then post the link once finished, You can delete it at any time  *please post a listener discretion warning if need be*
> ...



Lovely idea! Can't rep you though.
And of course technically inept as I am, I cannot get the system to record anything I say 



Lil BigginZ said:


> For FAT9276
> 
> For Dims
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tyCG56IO35



Your voice really has something - you should use it professionally!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Dims:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OdqvV8zUPs



Speak more Spanish! Your voice goes down 1/2 octave, sounds much sexier!

And by the way .... it's 'dick' or 'fett' .... not necessarily 'groß' (translates more into tall)



loopytheone said:


> Oh my god, you all have voices to die for! I would love to do one of these but my voice is so lame! :doh:



you sound quintessentially British!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 28, 2014)

agouderia said:


> Speak more Spanish! Your voice goes down 1/2 octave, sounds much sexier!
> 
> And by the way .... it's 'dick' or 'fett' .... not necessarily 'groß' (translates more into tall



Always helping me :kiss2:


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's my vocal offering. It's been great hearing everyone else's voices. Some have surprised me and some sounded just as I thought they would. Cool thread!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x0tI0XAFQM


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 28, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Here's my vocal offering. It's been great hearing everyone else's voices. Some have surprised me and some sounded just as I thought they would. Cool thread!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x0tI0XAFQM



fuuuuck, if you were a DJ I'd tune that dial in to your show every friday night.


----------



## lille (Feb 28, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Here's my vocal offering. It's been great hearing everyone else's voices. Some have surprised me and some sounded just as I thought they would. Cool thread!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x0tI0XAFQM



Hehehe, I'm endlessly amused by the accent. My boyfriend is from Texas but his accent isn't nearly as heavy, though it does get heavier when he's tired or drunk.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 28, 2014)

agouderia said:


> Speak more Spanish! Your voice goes down 1/2 octave, sounds much sexier!
> 
> And by the way .... it's 'dick' or 'fett' .... not necessarily 'groß' (translates more into tall)



http://vocaroo.com/i/s12rSDEJ26a4


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 28, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I think this works...?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0alzZciGsxx



LOVE the accent!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 28, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I hope this gives you a pocket full of sunshine everybody!!! :wubu::kiss2:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1rrSMnDAKkj



Hilarious!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just wanted to say hello. I hope this works

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0S2eRMuHcmc


----------



## Donna (Feb 28, 2014)

Tad said:


> I love this for the surprise value--Donna, Loopy, neither of you sounded like I would have guessed you would  (but its all good!)



What did you think my voice would sound like pray tell? 

It's funny, when I meet folks through work from our hospitals who have only ever communicated with me via email and phone, invariably someone will say, "you don't look like you sound on the phone." Got the, "you don't look like I imagined you" a lot too when I was doing my internet radio show. Always leaves me bemused.


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 28, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuuuuck, if you were a DJ I'd tune that dial in to your show every friday night.



That would be a damn good way to spend a few hours on Friday night. Go get myself a nice bottle of bourbon and sip a little and play a bunch of my classic country, alt-country, and rock and blues from all eras tunes that I dig.



lille said:


> Hehehe, I'm endlessly amused by the accent. My boyfriend is from Texas but his accent isn't nearly as heavy, though it does get heavier when he's tired or drunk.



Oops. You got me there. I'm either tired or drunk or both at all times!

Actually, you're on the money. I'm the same way. It also can depend on which part of Texas you're from. There are some subtle differences between regions that is a bit harder for foreigners to pick out.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 28, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Here's my vocal offering. It's been great hearing everyone else's voices. Some have surprised me and some sounded just as I thought they would. Cool thread!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x0tI0XAFQM



Awesome voice!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 28, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> That would be a damn good way to spend a few hours on Friday night. Go get myself a nice bottle of bourbon and sip a little and play a bunch of my classic country, alt-country, and rock and blues from all eras tunes that I dig.



fuck yes. 

You should record one right now and say something about "kenny roger's the Gambler." Then I'll play it here at home. it'll be aural pleasure like never before.


----------



## lille (Feb 28, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> That would be a damn good way to spend a few hours on Friday night. Go get myself a nice bottle of bourbon and sip a little and play a bunch of my classic country, alt-country, and rock and blues from all eras tunes that I dig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's from Irving. His accent also gets heavier when he's talking to clients in Fort Worth according to his coworkers.


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 28, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuck yes.
> 
> You should record one right now and say something about "kenny roger's the Gambler." Then I'll play it here at home. it'll be aural pleasure like never before.



Ask and ye shall receive.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SiicNeDieP


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 28, 2014)

lille said:


> He's from Irving. His accent also gets heavier when he's talking to clients in Fort Worth according to his coworkers.



I have a bunch of family I have never met in Arlington, Irving, Garland, and Fort Worth. That is a slightly more southern accent mixed with a little of the flatness of a plains accent to my ears in that part of Texas.

I hope you're enjoying your stay here and that folks are being real hospitable towards you. , and don't forget, February means it is mudbug season so if you're not adverse to eating crawfish, now's the time to get some.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm dying over here!!! 

That's my jam!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 28, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SiicNeDieP



Everyone rep this man. RIGHT MEOW!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 28, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Here's my vocal offering. It's been great hearing everyone else's voices. Some have surprised me and some sounded just as I thought they would. Cool thread!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x0tI0XAFQM



Heh, your voice reminds me of Matthew McConaughey from Dazed and Confused. You even started off with two alrights. lol. 

Alright Alright Alright


----------



## Esther (Mar 1, 2014)

Melian said:


> I sound like a man.



NO YOU DON'T

voice of an angry cherub


----------



## Goreki (Mar 1, 2014)

Ugh! I can't do it on my phone, so I can't play. All your voices are glorious.


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry for the background noise.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0crTfuuTmft


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 1, 2014)

For Hozay -- some Afrikaans to serve as a request for yet more Spanish in return.

For Dims -- the earlier messages on this thread somehow inspired me to write a short, sexy, emotive poem (because INFJ personality type, baby). Thought I might as well share it with you here. So, sexy emotive vibes to alllll :kiss2:


----------



## bbwbud (Mar 1, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I hope this works
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0S2eRMuHcmc



What a friendly voice! I could hear the smile in it.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 1, 2014)

bbwbud said:


> What a friendly voice! I could hear the smile in it.



Thank you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 1, 2014)

Mordecai said:


> Sorry for the background noise.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0crTfuuTmft



I was not expecting this at all, very surprised by your voice.



ODFFA said:


> For Hozay -- some Afrikaans to serve as a request for yet more Spanish in return.
> 
> I am so turned on right now.
> 
> For Hozay Again -- the earlier messages on this thread somehow inspired me to write a short, sexy, emotive poem (because INFJ personality type, baby). Thought I might as well share it with you here. So, sexy emotive vibes to *Hozay* :kiss2:



Still turned on.


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 1, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Still turned on.



Can't rep you. Just wanted to say...... jajajaja!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 1, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Heh, your voice reminds me of Matthew McConaughey from Dazed and Confused. You even started off with two alrights. lol.
> 
> Alright Alright Alright



Nice catch! That's exactly where I was coming from. That's part of my bad Wooderson impression. I also do the  "Got a joint? It'd be a lot cooler if you did." line and the "That's what I love about these high school girls. I get older, they stay the same age." line.


----------



## Mckee (Mar 1, 2014)

Here is mine.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hjE9d5tB5E


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes I do actually sound like this. 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0sT0f3qrxCc


----------



## djudex (Mar 2, 2014)

Melian said:


> I sound like a man.



I'd still fuck you if you were a dude. No, that's not true...but we could still hang out and play vids and shit.



ODFFA said:


> For Dims -- the earlier messages on this thread somehow inspired me to write a short, sexy, emotive poem (because INFJ personality type, baby). Thought I might as well share it with you here. So, sexy emotive vibes to alllll :kiss2:



God damn!

My generalized herro to the Dimmers out there

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1L2BkpctM22

And for Hozay (and ultimately, the ladies)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SPsWquX4rL


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 2, 2014)

I have no idea what -28 c feels like. The fact your heading out into the cold is so foreign to me. I think the coldest I've felt was -6 in Copenhagen and I was so rugged up it was hard to move. Lol


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 2, 2014)

Gosh....some of these voices are enough to make a girl cream her panties. Yum!


----------



## djudex (Mar 2, 2014)

Aust99 said:


> I have no idea what -28 c feels like. The fact your heading out into the cold is so foreign to me. I think the coldest I've felt was -6 in Copenhagen and I was so rugged up it was hard to move. Lol



As bad as you can't imagine -28 to feel like we should all feel sorry for the people in Saskatchewan. With the windchill over the past few days they've been in the -50 range. To put that in perspective at around -40 when you spit it freezes before it hits the ground, -50 to -60 it will not only freeze but shatter in the air! It's pretty cool, no pun intended.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 2, 2014)

oops, nevermind!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 2, 2014)

'sup Dimsfolks!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 2, 2014)

part I

http://vocaroo.com/i/s17TuukBkOuh

Agouderia: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Q2ZzL8nszR


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 2, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> part I
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s17TuukBkOuh
> 
> Agouderia: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Q2ZzL8nszR



*BING* Turn the page.


----------



## Esther (Mar 2, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> part I
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s17TuukBkOuh
> 
> Agouderia: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Q2ZzL8nszR



Cool!! You're inspiring me to work on my French and Korean!
Starting with kids books is a good idea.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2014)

Good lord, man.

You could read a cookbook to me and i'd start taking off my clothes. Haha.






LeoGibson said:


> Here's my vocal offering. It's been great hearing everyone else's voices. Some have surprised me and some sounded just as I thought they would. Cool thread!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x0tI0XAFQM


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Good lord, man.
> 
> You could read a cookbook to me and i'd start taking off my clothes. Haha.



lol.... i thought almost the same thing when I heard his voice..


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 3, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> part I
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s17TuukBkOuh
> 
> Agouderia: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Q2ZzL8nszR



Ohhhhh man! Can't wait to hear Part II, Garseeya. Dat accent!

So......this made me so ridiculously happy, I thought I'd make a little obnoxious once-off German contribution of my own  I just _had_ to read a classic poem by Goethe that I'd learned about in school. Wonderfully horrific stuff.

My attempt at a dramatic reading. 

German text and corresponding translation.

Also, I feel obligated to add -- the craziest musical version of it ever.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 3, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> Ohhhhh man! Can't wait to hear Part II, Garseeya. Dat accent!
> 
> So......this made me so ridiculously happy, I thought I'd make a little obnoxious once-off German contribution of my own  I just _had_ to read a classic poem by Goethe that I'd learned about in school. Wonderfully horrific stuff.
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm just biased because I think you're fantastic and what not, but that was fucking awesome.


----------



## agouderia (Mar 3, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> Ohhhhh man! Can't wait to hear Part II, Garseeya. Dat accent!
> 
> So......this made me so ridiculously happy, I thought I'd make a little obnoxious once-off German contribution of my own  I just _had_ to read a classic poem by Goethe that I'd learned about in school. Wonderfully horrific stuff.
> 
> My attempt at a dramatic reading.



Das war perfekt! Und so ein toller Text - nationales Kulturgut! 

Then again, knowing you're native in Afrikaans, it isn't that difficult for you, since it's pretty closely related to German. (... for me it's more instance easier to understand than real hefty Schwyzer-Dütsch = Swiss German)


----------



## agouderia (Mar 3, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s12rSDEJ26a4



Muchas gracias! Muy sexy!

Disculpe, non puedo te hablàr en Aleman porqué non puedo utilizar el vocaroo. Soy anti-technica! :really sad:




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Agouderia: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Q2ZzL8nszR



Oh - herzlichen Dank! Das hast Du ganz toll gemacht!

Du hast vor allem keinen sehr starken Akzent - weder Amerikanisch noch Spanisch - das klingt schon sehr gut!

Bist Du also das echte Rumpelstilzchen???


----------



## biglynch (Mar 3, 2014)

Mwaaaaa I wanna play, but I can't. My tab won't let me record my voice and I don't have a mic on my craptop. 

Saying that you're not missing much.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 3, 2014)

cinnamitch said:


> Yes I do actually sound like this.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0sT0f3qrxCc



**SQUEEE** I LOVE your accent!  Great to finally hear you cinnamitch. 




Blackjack said:


> 'sup Dimsfolks!



I already know what you sound like Beej but it was a good listen anyway. It's been so long since I've heard your voice. Good luck on your research paper.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 3, 2014)

here's mine
It's quite scratchy, I recorded it straight onto my MacBook using the built in mic.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 3, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> Why do I feel like a pervy enough person is going to jack off to these?


I have a name!




Melian said:


> I sound like a man.


Between your low (though well short of mannish) voice and your large hooves I feel certain you'd have a dick like a sewer pipe if you were a man.


----------



## Tad (Mar 3, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Maybe I'm just biased because I think you're fantastic and what not, but that was fucking awesome.



Yah, that ^^^^^^

==========================================

Actually, I've been loving all of these--such a great collection of voices and accents and even languages! I just caught up on so many that I'm not going to try and comment on them all individually, but just let me give you all my thanks 
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Melian (Mar 3, 2014)

Blackjack said:


> 'sup Dimsfolks!



You sound like a machine. I dig that.



Cobra Verde said:


> Between your low (though well short of mannish) voice and your large hooves I feel certain you'd have a dick like a sewer pipe if you were a man.



You'd fear my dick.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Senor Garseya,

De donde eres?

Translation: Mr. Garseya, Where are you from?

By the by, I love the play on your name.. very inventive


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2014)

I looove your accent!




cinnamitch said:


> Yes I do actually sound like this.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0sT0f3qrxCc


----------



## spookytwigg (Mar 3, 2014)

I tried to record my voice. But it won't accept the files my phone makes.


I'll try again but if I'm honest you're not missing anything.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 3, 2014)

spookytwigg said:


> I tried to record my voice. But it won't accept the files my phone makes.
> 
> 
> I'll try again but if I'm honest you're not missing anything.



Yeah, I don't know how to do it or I would post one too. These are fun.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 3, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Senor Garseya,
> 
> De donde eres?
> 
> ...



http://vocaroo.com/i/s01BzZipCQkH


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 3, 2014)

Melian said:


> You sound like a machine. I dig that.



There's a weird distortion going on when I record for whatever reason. But I also have been watching a shitload of Star Trek and I think Data's rubbing off on my speech.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Blackjack said:


> There's a weird distortion going on when I record for whatever reason. But I also have been watching a shitload of Star Trek and I think Data's rubbing off on my speech.



:bounce::bounce: I love Star trek.....well.. except for the last two series..Voyager and enterprise...


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 3, 2014)

cinnamitch said:


> Yes I do actually sound like this.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0sT0f3qrxCc



Rep given! Your voice makes me homesick for Texas.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 3, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Rep given! Your voice makes me homesick for Texas.



Same here Fuzzy. I miss home so much.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 3, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I looove your accent!



I'd talk dirty to you, but I think I would end up making you laugh with this voice and then I would have to find some kind of cow pie to kick and ride off into the sunset.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't have an accent, the rest of ya'll do. 





LillyBBBW said:


> **SQUEEE** I LOVE your accent!  Great to finally hear you cinnamitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2014)

You're probably right. Haha.

There's only so many "all y'all's" this Canadian girl can handle. 



cinnamitch said:


> I'd talk dirty to you, but I think I would end up making you laugh with this voice and then I would have to find some kind of cow pie to kick and ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok, so here goes.

Let the hating begin...haha.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 3, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, so here goes.
> 
> Let the hating begin...haha.



http://vocaroo.com/i/s1E4vam0m0sl


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 3, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, so here goes.
> 
> Let the hating begin...haha.



This...is not what I expected.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 3, 2014)

I like, I like. :bow:



Surlysomething said:


> Ok, so here goes.
> 
> Let the hating begin...haha.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s01BzZipCQkH



For Hozay:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s03ML9gQBq2R


----------



## lille (Mar 3, 2014)

Hearing all the languages being spoken in this thread is making me want to practice my Danish.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 3, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, so here goes.
> 
> Let the hating begin...haha.



Hockey Rulez!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2014)

What did you expect, Josie? Some kind of bow chicka wow wow voice? Haha



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This...is not what I expected.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2014)

Haha. I've only actually had it once and I was all...meh. It's a freakin' heart attack on a plate, that's what it is. Or a bowl. 





Lil BigginZ said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1E4vam0m0sl


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 4, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, so here goes.
> 
> Let the hating begin...haha.



LOVE......it! Is there a Canadian on this planet that doesn't sound classy as all hell? (I'm sure you'll say they exist, but I've never heard 'em.) But you? You have so much of that Canadian classy going on. This was perfection :happy:


----------



## Tad (Mar 4, 2014)

Surly: With that voice you could change your name to Sultrysomething ;-)



ODFFA said:


> LOVE......it! Is there a Canadian on this planet that doesn't sound classy as all hell? (I'm sure you'll say they exist, but I've never heard 'em.) But you? You have so much of that Canadian classy going on. This was perfection :happy:



Oh, wow, you havent heard a 'good' Ottawa Valley accent, or the not-comprehensible in either official language patois of northern New Brunswick. And a strong Newfoundland accent isnt unpleasant to me at all, but it is a bit like a peaty scotch--it isnt to everyones taste and can be a bit of a shock at first. 

For that matter, I think a lot of us sound kind of nasal and monotone compared to man other places.

But fully agreed that Surly has a great voice :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2014)

Really? I dropped the word "tit" how classy is that? Haha.

But thank you. 



ODFFA said:


> LOVE......it! Is there a Canadian on this planet that doesn't sound classy as all hell? (I'm sure you'll say they exist, but I've never heard 'em.) But you? You have so much of that Canadian classy going on. This was perfection :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh wow, thanks. I think I sound like my Mom and sisters. Hahaha
Freakin' genetics.





Tad said:


> Surly: With that voice you could change your name to Sultrysomething ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 4, 2014)

Tad said:


> Surly: With that voice you could change your name to Sultrysomething ;-)
> 
> Oh, wow, you havent heard a 'good' Ottawa Valley accent, or the not-comprehensible in either official language patois of northern New Brunswick. And a strong Newfoundland accent isnt unpleasant to me at all, but it is a bit like a peaty scotch--it isnt to everyones taste and can be a bit of a shock at first.
> 
> ...



Sultrysomething.....yes!

I don't know where all of the non-classy Canadians have been hiding from me then, but you guys have been one of my favourite accents to transcribe. Canadians have always sounded like chilled out intellectuals to me  

You thinking of doing one of these anytime soon, Tadmeister? :batting:


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 4, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> You thinking of doing one of these anytime soon, Tadmeister? :batting:



I was wondering the same thing....


----------



## Tad (Mar 4, 2014)

Planning on it. Just that I won't be doing it at work, can't do it on my phone -- and the vast majority of my posting is from one of those two. I have a policy of not doing Dims stuff at home when I could be doing family stuff, which hasn't left me an opportunity at home so far since this thread started.

At some point I'll have a few minutes at home with nothing higher on the priority list and will record something. Since I've had too much time to think about this, I even have something appropriately self-involved written out to say. 

Oddly, videos are easier for me to do, since I can shoot those on my phone, slap it up on youtube, and post a link.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tad said:


> Planning on it. Just that I won't be doing it at work, can't do it on my phone -- and the vast majority of my posting is from one of those two. I have a policy of not doing Dims stuff at home when I could be doing family stuff, which hasn't left me an opportunity at home so far since this thread started.
> 
> At some point I'll have a few minutes at home with nothing higher on the priority list and will record something. Since I've had too much time to think about this, I even have something appropriately self-involved written out to say.
> 
> Oddly, videos are easier for me to do, since I can shoot those on my phone, slap it up on youtube, and post a link.



A video will be nice too..


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 4, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> Amaranthine made a fun post and so I thought I would do a twist on it. Send a random message to anyone, no one, everyone, etc. We had a voice introduction thread before but I like random, weird, juvenile stuff much better
> 
> You came make one here http://vocaroo.com/
> Just follow the steps and then post the link once finished, You can delete it at any time  *please post a listener discretion warning if need be*
> ...



Lmao just now listened to yours. I was laughing while I listened. Good job.

Love all these so far... here's mine. >_>
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HOLxGkuh9W


----------



## Tad (Mar 4, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Love all these so far... here's mine. >_>



You've got a good voice, it feels like it would be a strong fit in all sorts of situations, and never out of place. That is a nice asset to have!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok the Spanish is hot. Damn.


:blush:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0z2ufYzON2r
> 
> Spitting that hot fire!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2014)

You sound exactly like I envisioned. How weird is that? Haha




Melian said:


> I sound like a man.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 4, 2014)

Tad said:


> You've got a good voice, it feels like it would be a strong fit in all sorts of situations, and never out of place. That is a nice asset to have!



Thank ye kindly! :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 4, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, so here goes.
> 
> Let the hating begin...haha.





Surlysomething said:


> Ok the Spanish is hot. Damn.
> 
> 
> :blush:



I figured out what it is. You sound much "younger" than I expected. You have the voice of a 21 year old .

Also, any time surly calls me "hot" that's a fucking win in my book. If There's anyone I want to and TRY to win over all the time, it's you and you know that. That just made my day. 

Gracias Señora


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 4, 2014)

Woah, Surly, another one who sounded completely different to how I imagined! You have a a lovely accent. And I agree with Josie, you do sound about 21!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2014)

You all thought I sounded like Patty and Selma, didn't you!!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 4, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Good lord, man.
> 
> You could read a cookbook to me and i'd start taking off my clothes. Haha.





lucca23v2 said:


> lol.... i thought almost the same thing when I heard his voice..



That could possibly be the new ratings winner for The Food Network, "Strip Cooking". I see a big future for that show! 



Surlysomething said:


> Ok, so here goes.
> 
> Let the hating begin...haha.



Ok, I guess it's time to start reading cookbooks! What a sexy voice.

Although, since you bring up the idea (that I swear wasn't in the back of my mind) of showing tits. I propose a new thread for random *skype* messages! Problem solved.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 4, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DS3PjY9Q1n

The sound might be low. Just a warning


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I think this works...?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0alzZciGsxx


*
your voice is VERY INTERESTING....thanks for sharing it with me*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2014)

Melian said:


> I sound like a man.



*i think your voice is extremely FEMININE actually!!! 
I am always mistook for a MAN On the phone.....
I have to figure out how to do that recording thing*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Here's my vocal offering. It's been great hearing everyone else's voices. Some have surprised me and some sounded just as I thought they would. Cool thread!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x0tI0XAFQM



*ty for the DALLAS BUYERS CLUB or is it just signature MATTHEW McConawhatever.......alright alright alright!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This...is not what I expected.



*me either.........:happy:*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2014)

*fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck I just recorded 3 messages...and none went through 
super pissed.....I thought MACBOOKS had BUILT in microphones WTF??

whoops needed to hit ALLOW.....duh

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DRE5WLmUfo*


----------



## Esther (Mar 5, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DS3PjY9Q1n
> 
> The sound might be low. Just a warning



This put the biggest grin on my face.


----------



## Melian (Mar 5, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> You all thought I sounded like Patty and Selma, didn't you!!



Busted.....hehehe.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2014)

I KNEW it..haha



Melian said:


> Busted.....hehehe.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 5, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, so here goes.
> 
> Let the hating begin...haha.



Cool!! I'm not going to lie though. I was expecting you to have a voice more like Dixie Carter's character on 'Designing Women': Julia Shugarbaker. Without the Southern accent though.


----------



## freakyfred (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm contributing!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 5, 2014)

freakyfred said:


> I'm contributing!



You sound WAY more American than I expected. I'm a little disappointed to be honest.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 5, 2014)

freakyfred said:


> I'm contributing!



love your ending...lol


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 5, 2014)

freakyfred said:


> I'm contributing!



I totally understand the freezing thing! That's how I've been most of our winter here, our heating is so messed up, too. Try to stay warm!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2014)

You do NOT sound Irish at all. Still adorabl... 







freakyfred said:


> I'm contributing!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh man, that's hilarious. Haha





LillyBBBW said:


> Cool!! I'm not going to lie though. I was expecting you to have a voice more like Dixie Carter's character on 'Designing Women': Julia Shugarbaker. Without the Southern accent though.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, so here goes.
> 
> Let the hating begin...haha.



lol.. I love the word poutine.. it almost sounds like a spanish cuss word...


----------



## freakyfred (Mar 5, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You sound WAY more American than I expected. I'm a little disappointed to be honest.



http://vocaroo.com/i/s1iJgsKhRh4L


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 5, 2014)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ty for the DALLAS BUYERS CLUB or is it just signature MATTHEW McConawhatever.......alright alright alright!!!*



It has become signature McConaughey, but I lifted it from his first movie Dazed And Confused.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll play too!

As usual, there are so many fun things happening on the BHM board!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 5, 2014)

freakyfred said:


> I'm contributing!





freakyfred said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1iJgsKhRh4L



Your posts just make me happy. Always. It's ridiculous.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow! Not much twang at all and you have a great speaking voice C! You would make a great DJ also


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 5, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> Wow! Not much twang at all and you have a great speaking voice C! You would make a great DJ also



Thank you! I must not be as tired as I thought.


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 5, 2014)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'll play too!
> 
> As usual, there are so many fun things happening on the BHM board!



Very nice. I must admit, though you sound about how I would have imagined, but perhaps a little less twangy, but that could be either because of your education level, or you are from more north and western W.Va. where the accent starts to take on a slight upper mid-west inflection that softens the southern lilt that is more pronounced in the part that bumps up against Va.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 5, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Very nice. I must admit, though you sound about how I would have imagined, but perhaps a little less twangy, but that could be either because of your education level, or you are from more north and western W.Va. where the accent starts to take on a slight upper mid-west inflection that softens the southern lilt that is more pronounced in the part that bumps up against Va.



I'm from the eastern panhandle of West Virginia, sandwiched between Maryland and Virginia...and I went to WVU, which is in the northern middle part of the state, for both undergraduate study and law school. West Virginia's a mixed bag in that to everyone above us, I'm a hick and to everyone below us, I'm a yankee. I've always enjoyed the label of being a Mid-Atlantic state and find that to be most accurate accent-wise.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 5, 2014)

freakyfred said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1iJgsKhRh4L



I guess disappointed was a bad word choice 

I just really enjoy languages and accents. I was half expecting you to sound like you were from Glasgow/sound like Grant Morrison. 

But yes, you do sound very american!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 5, 2014)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'll play too!
> 
> As usual, there are so many fun things happening on the BHM board!



It won't let me rep you, but know that I absolutely would for this.



freakyfred said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1iJgsKhRh4L



"OIM GONNA FOIT YA MATE OGROGHRHHRGHRHGHRHRRR"
Fucking lost it at that, holy shit.


----------



## Melian (Mar 6, 2014)

freakyfred said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1iJgsKhRh4L



Cute as hell, even if you're Irishing wrong.


----------



## Tad (Mar 6, 2014)

lovelylady78 said:


> As usual, there are so many fun things happening on the BHM board!



I know, right? And honestly, despite some of the threads that have the potential for trouble, like the anonymous message one or the unpopular opinions one, there is very little drama on this board *knock on wood* I really love how for the most part people on here play well together. Yes, it can get a little cliquey at times, but I think people on here overall try to avoid that, that it is more just the nature of groups than a deliberate attempt to exclude people.

==================

Love letter to the board aside, I always do love listening to your voice. Somehow whenever I hear you I get the impression that it is late at night when you are recording.....I don't know why, maybe it was just the lighting in a couple of the videos you contributed to the Dim's video thread, and the association was made? Or maybe it is just that you seem like one of those people where you'd meet up for coffee in the evening, and eventually realize it was almost midnight and everyone had been having such a blast talking that nobody realized how late it was getting?


----------



## Tad (Mar 6, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You sound WAY more American than I expected. I'm a little disappointed to be honest.



I'd call it 'mid-Atlantic.' He could totally work for a broadcaster on either side of the Atlantic


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 6, 2014)

Tad said:


> I know, right? And honestly, despite some of the threads that have the potential for trouble, like the anonymous message one or the unpopular opinions one, there is very little drama on this board *knock on wood* I really love how for the most part people on here play well together. Yes, it can get a little cliquey at times, but I think people on here overall try to avoid that, that it is more just the nature of groups than a deliberate attempt to exclude people.



I think it is because it is a mans board (which I enjoy emmensly) and by nature most men have less drama.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 6, 2014)

For all you QT boys out there

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AkLIRxlOmH


----------



## Esther (Mar 6, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> For all you QT boys out there
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AkLIRxlOmH



OMG CHAZ
HI


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 6, 2014)

Esther said:


> OMG CHAZ
> HI



OMG ESTHER, HELLO.

IT'S GREAT TO SEE YOU. WHY ARE WE SHOUTING AT EACH OTHER?


----------



## Esther (Mar 6, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> OMG ESTHER, HELLO.
> 
> IT'S GREAT TO SEE YOU. WHY ARE WE SHOUTING AT EACH OTHER?



UNCONTROLLABLE EXCITEMENT


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 6, 2014)

Get A Room!


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 6, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Get A Room!



But I'm in one right now. *R O O M C E P T I O N*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 6, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> For all you QT boys out there
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AkLIRxlOmH



I was really hoping this would go on forever. I love hearing people tell me how amazing I am.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 6, 2014)

NOT GOOD ENOUGH



BigChaz said:


> But I'm in one right now. *R O O M C E P T I O N*


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 6, 2014)

haha Big Chaz

@Surly, you sound like my older sister, it tripped me out for a minute!



oh and FLASHBACK 80s style 


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GBJbISrH0R


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 6, 2014)

Does it count that I have 4 younger sister's myself? 




fat9276 said:


> haha Big Chaz
> 
> @Surly, you sound like my older sister, it tripped me out for a minute!


----------



## Tad (Mar 6, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> oh and FLASHBACK 80s style



I'd have thought you too young for 80's flashbacks, but that sure sounded like the real deal.......


----------



## Mathias (Mar 6, 2014)

I get tongue tied so I kept re-doing this. Anyway here it is. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s14tz8cv100D


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 6, 2014)

Mathias said:


> I get tongue tied so I kept re-doing this. Anyway here it is.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s14tz8cv100D



Another one I wasn't expecting 

But of course, once I'm heard what you actually sound like, the idea of what I thought you sounded like is gone forever. 

Good to point a voice to the face!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 6, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Another one I wasn't expecting
> 
> But of course, once I'm heard what you actually sound like, the idea of what I thought you sounded like is gone forever.
> 
> Good to point a voice to the face!



Hopefully that's a good thing!


----------



## Tad (Mar 6, 2014)

Same here, not how I expected it, Matt.....I'm not quite sure what I expected, but it has more of a mellow, rolling, sound to it than I would have guessed, if that makes any sense? (ETA: and I should mention, I like it!)


----------



## Mathias (Mar 6, 2014)

Tad said:


> Same here, not how I expected it, Matt.....I'm not quite sure what I expected, but it has more of a mellow, rolling, sound to it than I would have guessed, if that makes any sense? (ETA: and I should mention, I like it!)



I actuallly have had people told me at my job my voice is really calming. I can't stand listening to myself so I wouldn't really know. lol Thanks guys!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 6, 2014)

Tad said:


> I'd have thought you too young for 80's flashbacks, but that sure sounded like the real deal.......



I grew up in the 80s (elementary and middle/ jr high), I was only about 5 or 6 when this song was first released, but I remember it well


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 6, 2014)

Tad said:


> Love letter to the board aside, I always do love listening to your voice. Somehow whenever I hear you I get the impression that it is late at night when you are recording.....I don't know why, maybe it was just the lighting in a couple of the videos you contributed to the Dim's video thread, and the association was made? Or maybe it is just that you seem like one of those people where you'd meet up for coffee in the evening, and eventually realize it was almost midnight and everyone had been having such a blast talking that nobody realized how late it was getting?



I really appreciate this post, Tad. Thank you for the imagery and the sentiment. It's one of the nicest things I think anyone has said to me in a bit. 



Mathias said:


> I get tongue tied so I kept re-doing this. Anyway here it is.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s14tz8cv100D



Matty, I love your voice! It's much deeper and more...full...I guess is the word...than I imagined it to be. (Not that I thought you'd sound like a chipmunk or something. LOL) Definitely a nice voice.


----------



## agouderia (Mar 7, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> For all you QT boys out there
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AkLIRxlOmH



This reminds me of 'Mad Men' - that's exactly the wording and intonation you find with the serious off-voices in radio and TV advertising of the '50's and '60's describing the benefits of whichever product.

Historically hot!


----------



## biglynch (Mar 7, 2014)

had to make a mic out of broken ipod headphones...i sound grim.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YIs04yrsjO


----------



## Tad (Mar 7, 2014)

BigLynch:

1) a 16 hour shift with a long drive on each side of it? Wow, that is brutal 

2) With your improvised microphone, to my ear that sounded a lot like recordings of old radio broadcasts, gave it a kind of cool quality--plus I ended up picturing you driving in a 1930s car, in black and white,


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 7, 2014)

agouderia said:


> This reminds me of 'Mad Men' - that's exactly the wording and intonation you find with the serious off-voices in radio and TV advertising of the '50's and '60's describing the benefits of whichever product.
> 
> Historically hot!



That recording was my lead-in. Soon I will be selling you all donuts and donut accessories.


----------



## gotigersgo2000 (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's hoping I did this right. I am a low-tech redneck, so my apologies if it's messed up.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xIsvMn8blV


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 7, 2014)

biglynch said:


> had to make a mic out of broken ipod headphones...i sound grim.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YIs04yrsjO



WOW!!! Awesome voice!


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 7, 2014)

biglynch said:


> had to make a mic out of broken ipod headphones...i sound grim.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YIs04yrsjO



At the minute ^.^

I miss England


----------



## biglynch (Mar 7, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> At the minute ^.^
> 
> I miss England



Come visit, i will put up bunting and such.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 7, 2014)

lovelylady78 said:


> Matty, I love your voice! It's much deeper and more...full...I guess is the word...than I imagined it to be. (Not that I thought you'd sound like a chipmunk or something. LOL) Definitely a nice voice.



Thank you! :happy: I really love your voice too, by the way. :wubu::smitten:


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 7, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Good lord, man.
> 
> You could read a cookbook to me and i'd start taking off my clothes. Haha.



You knew I'd have to try it to see if it works! 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yi0uTCJ7c4


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 7, 2014)

hahahahaha

I must spread rep around before giving it to Leo again! Boo.


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 7, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> I must spread rep around before giving it to Leo again! Boo.



I had the exact same problem when I tried to rep your 80's flashback post!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 7, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> You knew I'd have to try it to see if it works!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yi0uTCJ7c4



You had me at "combine the cream!" :wubu:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 7, 2014)

lovelylady78 said:


> You had me at "combine the cream!" :wubu:



You ladies are late, my clothes were off at "Alright alright" on his first recording.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 7, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> You knew I'd have to try it to see if it works!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yi0uTCJ7c4



Hot damn Sir! Consider my panties removed!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 7, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> You ladies are late, my clothes were off at "Alright alright" on his first recording.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hot damn Sir! Consider my panties removed!



Don't forget gentlemen, leave them high heels on!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 7, 2014)

speechless...:blush:





LeoGibson said:


> You knew I'd have to try it to see if it works!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yi0uTCJ7c4


----------



## biglynch (Mar 8, 2014)

so i did another

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dZnRHzjDKV


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 8, 2014)

biglynch said:


> so i did another




I love that this place is so diverse. I love all the different accents and personalities :happy:

biglynch, don't forget to post your drinking songs from the pub(s) haha


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 8, 2014)

lovelylady78 said:


> You had me at "combine the cream!" :wubu:



yeah, but just wait until we get to the part about folding in the sugar.




Surlysomething said:


> speechless...:blush:



Speechless is good start. But the better question is are you topless?


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 8, 2014)

Ya know, we might just have to do a voice off here. Although I doubt mine will get any panties wet. 




LeoGibson said:


> yeah, but just wait until we get to the part about folding in the sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 8, 2014)

Does braless and pantiless count? 




LeoGibson said:


> yeah, but just wait until we get to the part about folding in the sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 8, 2014)

cinnamitch said:


> Ya know, we might just have to do a voice off here. Although I doubt mine will get any panties wet.



I wouldn't say that, it managed to get mine fairly moist, hearing that north Texas drawl! Plus your line about being from South Minnesota had me dying from laughter!



Surlysomething said:


> Does braless and pantiless count?



Pics or it didn't happen!


ETA: Video works well too! Just a thought!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 8, 2014)

Baby, it happens EVERY DAY. Haha.



LeoGibson said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> 
> ETA: Video works well too! Just a thought!


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 9, 2014)

Mckee said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hjE9d5tB5E



:smitten: cute *and* with a beautiful voice? you win, sir.


----------



## Mckee (Mar 10, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> :smitten: cute *and* with a beautiful voice? you win, sir.



And I didn't even had to sing madrigals... 

thanks


----------



## Tad (Mar 10, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> You knew I'd have to try it to see if it works!



Darn it, can't rep you yet! That was pure awesome


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 10, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0acyn2zSLpk

Join me in my mental journey


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 10, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> You knew I'd have to try it to see if it works!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yi0uTCJ7c4



well.. HOT DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Talk about making cooking sound sexy!


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 10, 2014)

Mckee said:


> And I didn't even had to sing madrigals...



ha! i was going to make a voice message but didn't know what to say. you have given me an idea!


----------



## Mckee (Mar 10, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> ha! i was going to make a voice message but didn't know what to say. you have given me an idea!



 Can't wait to hear!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 13, 2014)

I sound like a drunk truck driver but oh well 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iCBRuVdUAP


----------



## Tad (Mar 13, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I sound like a drunk truck driver but oh well
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iCBRuVdUAP



I don't think you sound like that at all.....

also, for some reason, none of what you said actually surprises me that much. You have that vibe


----------



## biglynch (Mar 13, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I sound like a drunk truck driver but oh well
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iCBRuVdUAP



laughed my arse off at this, reminds of a version of Roxane me and a pal did on a tube train.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 13, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I sound like a drunk truck driver but oh well
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iCBRuVdUAP



You sound EXACTLY like a drunks truck driver. Ergo, you sound a LITTLE like LeoGibson


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 13, 2014)

biglynch said:


> laughed my arse off at this, reminds of a version of Roxane me and a pal did on a tube train.




oh my word! I would have paid to see that! 


side note: for some reason the part where I yelled "Jimmy cracked corn and I don't care" didn't record but then kept going later...like a long pause, annoyyyying :/


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 13, 2014)

You have a great voice.  Love all the laughter.



fat9276 said:


> I sound like a drunk truck driver but oh well
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iCBRuVdUAP


----------



## lille (Mar 17, 2014)

I wrote a poem. Not totally happy with it but I wanted practice reading my poetry out loud.

Edit to add a trigger warning

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NYUrvblPQb


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 17, 2014)

lille said:


> I wrote a poem. Not totally happy with it but I wanted practice reading my poetry out loud.
> 
> Edit to add a trigger warning
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NYUrvblPQb



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lille (Mar 17, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!



:blush: Thanks


----------



## Tad (Mar 18, 2014)

I finally recorded something. Between not loving my voice and using the lousy built in mike in my laptop I cringe when listening to it.....but whatever. Here it is:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hNcf7CMhoL


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 19, 2014)

Tad said:


> I finally recorded something. Between not loving my voice and using the lousy built in mike in my laptop I cringe when listening to it.....but whatever. Here it is:


*
Tad that was awesome-ness.....i enjoyed it this AM*...


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 20, 2014)

Tad said:


> I finally recorded something. Between not loving my voice and using the lousy built in mike in my laptop I cringe when listening to it.....but whatever. Here it is:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hNcf7CMhoL



Great voice! I liked it


----------



## biglynch (Apr 11, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EWOJd7HHyK

weird echo...


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 11, 2014)

your voice is like a baritone purr, i like it


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 11, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> your voice is like a baritone purr, i like it



You're such a mystery! Let's hear your voice too!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 11, 2014)

To everyone, 

Love,

Me

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0CnVQOJJhXg


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 11, 2014)

Melian said:


> I sound like a man.



Wow, after all this time I've never heard your voice.

You sound like Mira Sorvino in Romy & Michelle's High School Reunion. That is a HUGE compliment. :smitten:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 12, 2014)

I like where this thread was going, please don't die on me :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 13, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> You knew I'd have to try it to see if it works!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yi0uTCJ7c4



Damn... I am now going to beat the eggs with the giant erection I got from listening to this!  Once again, I owe you rep!


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 13, 2014)

daddyoh70 said:


> Damn... I am now going to beat the eggs with the giant erection I got from listening to this!  Once again, I owe you rep!



Are you going to actually use the erection itself to beat the eggs?

Pics or GTFO!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 13, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Are you going to actually use the erection itself to beat the eggs?
> 
> Pics or GTFO!



That is my intention. We'll see about the pics.


----------



## MrSensible (May 12, 2014)

Thread resurrection! I say "Yeah..." a lot more than I realize.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 12, 2014)

daddyoh70 said:


> Damn... I am now going to beat the eggs with the giant erection I got from listening to this!  Once again, I owe you rep!



Originally Posted by LeoGibson

Are you going to actually use the erection itself to beat the eggs?

Pics or GTFO!

That is no way to treat eggs...

*Bunch of sickos... I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ODFFA (May 12, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> Thread resurrection! I say "Yeah..." a lot more than I realize.



Ugh! Can't rep you..... and I've already spewed forth about a thousand posts tonight alone, but this is important. Just had to come and say....

yAy!

To the thread resurrection and to your soothing, sophisticated voice


----------



## Tad (May 12, 2014)

Pretty much what Odette said--thanks for kicking this off again


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 12, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1IoGhEIt13x


----------



## MrSensible (May 13, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> Ugh! Can't rep you..... and I've already spewed forth about a thousand posts tonight alone, but this is important. Just had to come and say....
> 
> yAy!
> 
> To the thread resurrection and to your soothing, sophisticated voice



After an otherwise unpleasant day, you really turned it around with that comment, thank you :blush:. The feeling is very, very mutual. And maybe it's that similar INFJ blood pumping, but I especially enjoyed your poetry contribution. Beautifully written and spoken. Total ear candy :wubu:



Tad said:


> Pretty much what Odette said--thanks for kicking this off again



Not a problem, I probably could have thought of something a little more interesting to say though. The classes are pretty much all that have been on my mind lately (which is partly to blame for the aforementioned shitty day I've been having.) A little time on Dims usually helps to quell those flames, fortunately :happy:.



x0emnem0x said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1IoGhEIt13x



So many smexy voices around here :wubu:.


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 13, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> So many smexy voices around here :wubu:.



You stahp... :wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 13, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> Thread resurrection! I say "Yeah..." a lot more than I realize.



HOW DID I MISS THIS.

I'm dying.
I just died.


----------



## Tad (May 13, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1IoGhEIt13x



1) Great to hear you--love your voice 

2) Just read the poem and don't worry about what you sound like. Believe me, you are most likely your own worst critic.


----------



## ODFFA (May 13, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> After an otherwise unpleasant day, you really turned it around with that comment, thank you :blush:. The feeling is very, very mutual. And maybe it's that similar INFJ blood pumping, but I especially enjoyed your poetry contribution. Beautifully written and spoken. Total ear candy :wubu:



Well waddya know, you just made me crack a big ol' smile in the midst of a pretty unpleasant day too =] Thank _you_! More INFJ winning!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 13, 2014)

I'm still sad I posted mine on the previous page right as the thread was dying. I could have been the one to resurrect!


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 13, 2014)

Tad said:


> 1) Great to hear you--love your voice
> 
> 2) Just read the poem and don't worry about what you sound like. Believe me, you are most likely your own worst critic.



I'll think about it...
Thank you! :wubu:


----------



## MrSensible (May 14, 2014)

Tad said:


> 1) Great to hear you--love your voice
> 
> 2) Just read the poem and don't worry about what you sound like. Believe me, you are most likely your own worst critic.



I concur. :happy:



ODFFA said:


> Well waddya know, you just made me crack a big ol' smile in the midst of a pretty unpleasant day too =] Thank _you_! More INFJ winning!



Funny thing -- I had another shitastic day myself but reading that I made you feel a bit better, brought the spirits way up! Some kind of strange transitive good vibes bouncing around in here. :bounce: (This emoticon doesn't get used enough, imo)

Really though, I hope things made a turn for the better.


----------



## MrSensible (May 14, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> HOW DID I MISS THIS.
> 
> I'm dying.
> I just died.



I'm beginning to think the rep gods have a vendetta against me. *Can't frikkin' rep anyone, ugh!!!*


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 14, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> I'm beginning to think the rep gods have a vendetta against me. *Can't frikkin' rep anyone, ugh!!!*



I can't rep you either. I already do too often.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 24, 2014)

You asked and I complied. Nothing major to give Hozay a run for his money... but oh well..lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1OAbJ1L3xkt


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 24, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> You asked and I complied. Nothing major to give Hozay a run for his money... but oh well..lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1OAbJ1L3xkt



Well, I for one am sure having un buen dia now  Thank yoooou!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 24, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> Well, I for one am sure having un buen dia now  Thank yoooou!



You're welcome!


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 24, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> You asked and I complied. Nothing major to give Hozay a run for his money... but oh well..lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1OAbJ1L3xkt



...ooooooooaaaah~! Your voice is gorgeous~! :wubu:


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 24, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> ...ooooooooaaaah~! Your voice is gorgeous~! :wubu:



awww.. thank you!:blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> You asked and I complied. Nothing major to give Hozay a run for his money... but oh well..lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1OAbJ1L3xkt



Be still my beating heart!


----------



## Saisha (Jun 24, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> You asked and I complied. Nothing major to give Hozay a run for his money... but oh well..lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1OAbJ1L3xkt



Definite rep points for you if I could - lovely voice!


----------



## MrSensible (Jun 25, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Definite rep points for you if I could - lovely voice!



Same dilemma, and agreed. Awesome voice :happy:


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 25, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Be still my beating heart!



'ey! She did that shit for _me!_ Take your corazon latiendo somewhere else! Geez. Always moving in on someone else's territory.

I hope you at least repped her, because I couldn't either v.v


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 25, 2014)

Awwww... thanks everyone!:blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 25, 2014)

Not sure why I have the echo still learning about this new fangled lappy but here is the one for 

Fat

and a general one 

rantings of a tired woman


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh my lawd. I can't believe I how awful I sound.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh my lawd. I can't believe I how awful I sound.



 You sound like Hitchcock's grandson!


----------



## Saisha (Jun 25, 2014)

O.k. here's mine - it's brief - sorry about the noise - using laptop's microphone and got laundry going in the background 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ONtJm4gvqI


----------



## Saisha (Jun 25, 2014)

This one is to SpiritAngel - I sound more like my normal self I think (rolling eyes)....:doh:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s03pd5NUCTLN


----------



## bayone (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh my lawd. I can't believe I how awful I sound.



Were you, like, trying to imitate the rap guy's girlfriend's accent?  Because somehow you came out sounding very Zaphod Beeblebrox.


----------



## MrSensible (Jun 26, 2014)

Saisha said:


> O.k. here's mine - it's brief - sorry about the noise - using laptop's microphone and got laundry going in the background
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ONtJm4gvqI



Always nice to put a voice to the face. I can certainly relate to the "total idiot" feeling whenever I record a message, but seriously, it's not applicable here -- I think you sound great :happy:.

Your name also rocks, by the way.


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jun 26, 2014)

Here is my contribution! For you audio nerds out there, I'm using an Audio Technica AT2020, recording into a Tascam US-122mkII, using Pro Tools 11, and I'm trying out a new plugin called Ultrachannel.

My Contribution!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 26, 2014)

Saisha said:


> This one is to SpiritAngel - I sound more like my normal self I think (rolling eyes)....:doh:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s03pd5NUCTLN



Hugs I will certainly pm you when I get back from my trip  and thanks I feel special getting my own special one from you and you sound awesome


So many sexy accents


----------



## Saisha (Jun 26, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> Hugs I will certainly pm you when I get back from my trip  and thanks I feel special getting my own special one from you and you sound awesome
> 
> 
> So many sexy accents



Wonderful! Look forward to it and hope you have a pleasant holiday!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 26, 2014)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh my lawd. I can't believe I how awful I sound.




Haha Sassy! This was fabulous, love the accent


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 26, 2014)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Here is my contribution! For you audio nerds out there, I'm using an Audio Technica AT2020, recording into a Tascam US-122mkII, using Pro Tools 11, and I'm trying out a new plugin called Ultrachannel.
> 
> My Contribution!



Wow.. real geek talk..lol 

Love the voice.


----------



## lille (Jun 26, 2014)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Here is my contribution! For you audio nerds out there, I'm using an Audio Technica AT2020, recording into a Tascam US-122mkII, using Pro Tools 11, and I'm trying out a new plugin called Ultrachannel.
> 
> My Contribution!



You have such a relaxing voice. You should narrate audiobooks or something.


----------



## lille (Jun 26, 2014)

I sound like a chipmunk with a head cold. http://vocaroo.com/i/s1e6jMlAsQMA


----------



## Saisha (Jun 26, 2014)

lille said:


> I sound like a chipmunk with a head cold. http://vocaroo.com/i/s1e6jMlAsQMA



I think you sound bright & cheerful & sweet  Now, get back on that project


----------



## one2one (Jun 26, 2014)

You have fun threads on this board!

I couldn't copy and paste, so I hope the link works. 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MJoWvnR5rw


----------



## Saisha (Jun 26, 2014)

one2one said:


> You have fun threads on this board!
> 
> I couldn't copy and paste, so I hope the link works.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MJoWvnR5rw



Wow - you have a beautiful voice! :bow: And thank you for the art history lesson - something I think this world needs more of.


----------



## one2one (Jun 26, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Wow - you have a beautiful voice! :bow: And thank you for the art history lesson - something I think this world needs more of.



Thank you! Just don't ask me to read a cookbook, OK? :blush:


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jun 27, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Wow.. real geek talk..lol
> 
> Love the voice.



Thanks so much!



lille said:


> You have such a relaxing voice. You should narrate audiobooks or something.



I'd actually really like to get into narrating audiobooks! I've done a little voicework for my classmates at my school, and a couple podcasts, but that's about it, so far.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 27, 2014)

one2one said:


> You have fun threads on this board!
> 
> I couldn't copy and paste, so I hope the link works.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MJoWvnR5rw





Ooooo, the mysterious one2one posted on here!! :happy:


----------



## one2one (Jun 29, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> Ooooo, the mysterious one2one posted on here!! :happy:



I had no idea I was so mysterious.


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey, all! I was just wondering what you thought of my submission to a local college for a voiceover they need for online training slide presentation [it's pretty plosive because 1) I wanted to get as close to the iPad mic as possible, 2) iPad mics are really sensitive, and 3) I've not been to broadcasting school].

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pPHTqkOCJB


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 9, 2014)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Hey, all! I was just wondering what you thought of my submission to a local college for a voiceover they need for online training slide presentation [it's pretty plosive because 1) I wanted to get as close to the iPad mic as possible, 2) iPad mics are really sensitive, and 3) I've not been to broadcasting school].
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pPHTqkOCJB



sounds good to me... I am actually taking a training class at work that is online and the voice on there is just about the same as your voice


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jul 9, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> sounds good to me... I am actually taking a training class at work that is online and the voice on there is just about the same as your voice



Thank you! I think I'll submit it as soon as possible, then!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh my what amazing voices you all have



Saisha this is for you

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1QG8TfbmbEq


and a few Aussie isms for you all 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cvdBnNSxg0


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 10, 2014)

I've been ill the last couple of days. 

Can anyone guess what I've been watching?


----------



## Saisha (Jul 11, 2014)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Hey, all! I was just wondering what you thought of my submission to a local college for a voiceover they need for online training slide presentation [it's pretty plosive because 1) I wanted to get as close to the iPad mic as possible, 2) iPad mics are really sensitive, and 3) I've not been to broadcasting school].
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pPHTqkOCJB





spiritangel said:


> Oh my what amazing voices you all have
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sasquatch! said:


> I've been ill the last couple of days.
> 
> Can anyone guess what I've been watching?



Here's my response to all 3 of you  Sorry in advance about the sound quality - it's pretty bad plus my asthma is acting up :blink

Edit - would help if I'd remember to post the damn link! lol 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1PQ8zYxY890


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 13, 2014)

Saisha said:


> O.k. here's mine - it's brief - sorry about the noise - using laptop's microphone and got laundry going in the background
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ONtJm4gvqI



I'm glad you pronounced your user name for us. SAY-sha. I thought it was sigh-EE-sha. And you sound perfectly fine.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 30, 2014)

I love this thread, and it definitely needs to be revived, even if it means doing the dreaded back-to-back post:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s16QeWLHkSA9


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 30, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> I love this thread, and it definitely needs to be revived, even if it means doing the dreaded back-to-back post:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s16QeWLHkSA9



You're definitely in southeast Texas. What to do with mudbugs? Well, throw in a pot with corn and red potatoes and a lot of Tony Chachere's seasoning. Whe it's all boiled, pinch them tails right off, twist and pull the meat out and enjoY. Also, don't forget to suck out the head because that's where the best spice is, and have plenty of ice cold beer to wash it all down!


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 30, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> You're definitely in southeast Texas. What to do with mudbugs? Well, throw in a pot with corn and red potatoes and a lot of Tony Chachere's seasoning. When it's all boiled, pinch them tails right off, twist and pull the meat out and enjoY. Also, *don't forget to suck out the head* because that's where the best spice is, and have plenty of ice cold beer to wash it all down!


Ha--you're the one who nailed it this time! Mudbugs?  I haven't heard that one, and I've been here 10 years. I'm willing to try a lot of things, and the first part of your advice sounds great; but I'm not too sure about that bolded part. Really?? If I decide to try that, I'll probably need a lot of beer beforehand, too.


----------



## biglynch (Sep 1, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> I love this thread, and it definitely needs to be revived, even if it means doing the dreaded back-to-back post:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s16QeWLHkSA9


I could listen to you talk all day long. True story.

Also I must get some of this mudbug (pond lobster) action when I get to the states. Sounds too damn good.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 2, 2014)

BEWARE MY HORRIBLE VOICE!!!

Really. It's bad.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s09F25spHWgH


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 2, 2014)

Haha. 

All y'all confuses me too. Like y'all isn't enough. There might be a y'all over there and one over here. Y'all isn't plural enough to cover everyone apparently. Haha

You sound very sweet and I love your song. 



MsBrightside said:


> I love this thread, and it definitely needs to be revived, even if it means doing the dreaded back-to-back post:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s16QeWLHkSA9


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 2, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha.
> 
> All y'all confuses me too. Like y'all isn't enough. There might be a y'all over there and one over here. Y'all isn't plural enough to cover everyone apparently. Haha
> 
> You sound very sweet and I love your song.



Let me tackle this one. Y'all usually refers to the folks you're talking to. I'll use an anecdote from my past youthful indiscretions. 

When jawing with a couple other men about who the young lady can dance close with since she said they were not together. In a move to end the discussion I said, "Fuck y'all. I'll whip both your asses right here and now." Then as luck would have it another patron tried to clue me in and related that the man in my face, his uncle owned the bar and it was all his friends there. So that's when Jose Cuervo piped in using a voice eerily similar to mine and said,"Well then *fuck all y'all* I'll whip everyone's ass!" They then decided to make Jose prove it. Thankfully the cops showed up just about then before it really got started. I doubt I would have fared well. 

So, there you have it. All y'all is when you want to include everyone and their brother, leaving no one out.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 2, 2014)

biglynch said:


> I could listen to you talk all day long. True story.
> 
> Also I must get some of this mudbug (pond lobster) action when I get to the states. Sounds too damn good.


Lol, I'm pretty sure no one has ever told me that before. The best I can hope for here is tolerance or faint amusement. I love your recordings, too, even if you were feeling a bit "knackered" in one of them (no wonder, if you tend to stay up as late as you did last night--I'm pretty sure you were online until the wee hours of the morning on your side of the Atlantic, but I can't criticize you for that since I love reading/listening to your posts so much. :wubu I also think you're brave to try what LeoG suggested; I'm still undecided on that one. 


Dromond said:


> BEWARE MY HORRIBLE VOICE!!!
> 
> Really. It's bad.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s09F25spHWgH


No, it isn't!! I love it :wubu:, although maybe your recording was too brief for me to be sure about that, so you should probably post a much longer one sometime.  Now I know what the voice of reason sounds like.  I also think that you sound younger than you really are, although not quite as much as Surly. She sounds like she could still be in college, which is awesome!


Surlysomething said:


> Haha.
> 
> All y'all confuses me too. Like y'all isn't enough. There might be a y'all over there and one over here. Y'all isn't plural enough to cover everyone apparently. Haha
> 
> You sound very sweet and I love your song.


Thanks, Surly.  It's nice to know I'm not the only one who gets confused by that sort of thing. I still feel a bit out of place in Texas sometimes, but nearly everyone is quite friendly, for which I am extremely grateful. "The Crawdad Song" is a folk song a lot of kids learn in the US; and I think that Woody Guthrie made a recording of it, in case you're ever curious to hear what the real thing sounds like. 

LeoG: Thanks for the clarification. Lol at *"..Jose Cuervo piped in using a voice eerily similar to mine..."* For a second, I was like, "Who is Jose Cuervo?" Yeah, I'm clueless like that.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh, I get it. But it's hilarious to me none the less. Haha.

I am Canadian though, eh? My Dad and some of the people on his side of the family say 'yous' and "I's" and it's pretty funny to me. They also put ketchup in their soup, but that's a story for another day. Haha.





LeoGibson said:


> Let me tackle this one. Y'all usually refers to the folks you're talking to. I'll use an anecdote from my past youthful indiscretions.
> 
> When jawing with a couple other men about who the young lady can dance close with since she said they were not together. In a move to end the discussion I said, "Fuck y'all. I'll whip both your asses right here and now." Then as luck would have it another patron tried to clue me in and related that the man in my face, his uncle owned the bar and it was all his friends there. So that's when Jose Cuervo piped in using a voice eerily similar to mine and said,"Well then *fuck all y'all* I'll whip everyone's ass!" They then decided to make Jose prove it. Thankfully the cops showed up just about then before it really got started. I doubt I would have fared well.
> 
> So, there you have it. All y'all is when you want to include everyone and their brother, leaving no one out.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 2, 2014)

I just assumed ALL meant everyone. But I guess there's a bigger ALL out there. Haha

I'll have to check the Crawdad Song out. I enjoy that sort of weird musical stuff. 



MsBrightside said:


> Thanks, Surly.  It's nice to know I'm not the only one who gets confused by that sort of thing. I still feel a bit out of place in Texas sometimes, but nearly everyone is quite friendly, for which I am extremely grateful. "The Crawdad Song" is a folk song a lot of kids learn in the US; and I think that Woody Guthrie made a recording of it, in case you're ever curious to hear what the real thing sounds like.


----------



## shandyman (Sep 2, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/delete/s1DxxNrB4nvN/697e51f92107a13c

I hope this works, a small introduction from myself. No laughing at my accent


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 2, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Let me tackle this one. Y'all usually refers to the folks you're talking to. I'll use an anecdote from my past youthful indiscretions.
> 
> When jawing with a couple other men about who the young lady can dance close with since she said they were not together. In a move to end the discussion I said, "Fuck y'all. I'll whip both your asses right here and now." Then as luck would have it another patron tried to clue me in and related that the man in my face, his uncle owned the bar and it was all his friends there. So that's when Jose Cuervo piped in using a voice eerily similar to mine and said,"Well then *fuck all y'all* I'll whip everyone's ass!" They then decided to make Jose prove it. Thankfully the cops showed up just about then before it really got started. I doubt I would have fared well.
> 
> So, there you have it. All y'all is when you want to include everyone and their brother, leaving no one out.



As a West Virginian, I have also used "all y'all" on occasion. This is a fantastic (and accurate) explanation of y'all vs. all y'all!  I also find that "all y'all" is usually accompanied by a grandiose hand gesture involving either (1) the pointing of the index finger on one or both hands or (2) the spreading of all fingers on one or both hands followed by movement of said hand(s) in large circles to signify you do indeed mean every motherfucker in the room at large. So "all y'all" is actually doubly redundant.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 2, 2014)

Y'all is a second person plural pronoun, which is otherwise absent in the English language. The Midwestern and Northern Cities dialects use "you guys" to get the same effect. In the NYC dialect, "youse" is the second person plural. Some across the pond say "you lot" instead. "Ye" is the original second person plural pronoun in English, but it has fallen out of use almost (but not quite) everywhere.


----------



## Tad (Sep 2, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Y'all is a second person plural pronoun, which is otherwise absent in the English language. The Midwestern and Northern Cities dialects use "you guys" to get the same effect. In the NYC dialect, "youse" is the second person plural. Some across the pond say "you lot" instead. "Ye" is the original second person plural pronoun in English, but it has fallen out of use almost (but not quite) everywhere.



:wubu::wubu::wubu: I love language talk!

Someone rep him for me? Please!


----------



## Saisha (Sep 2, 2014)

Tad said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu: I love language talk!
> 
> Someone rep him for me? Please!



Tried, but can't. Will say everyone sounds fantastic and I think Ms. Brightside should do a singing duet with Sasquatch and have LeoGibson & WhiteHotRazor accompanying them


----------



## bayone (Sep 2, 2014)

Dromond said:


> "Ye" is the original second person plural pronoun in English, but it has fallen out of use almost (but not quite) everywhere.



"Thou," being the singular, used to mean you either knew the person really well or you were being patronizing. Anyone know if the vous/toi usage (when addressing a single person) still conveys formality/informality in French?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 2, 2014)

If I do a voice message it will be me reading Harry Potter as Mark Walhberg


----------



## biglynch (Sep 2, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> If I do a voice message it will be me reading Harry Potter as Mark Walhberg


I got to hear this.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 2, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> If I do a voice message it will be me reading Harry Potter as Mark Walhberg



Pretty please?


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 4, 2014)

bayone said:


> "Thou," being the singular, used to mean you either knew the person really well or you were being patronizing. Anyone know if the vous/toi usage (when addressing a single person) still conveys formality/informality in French?



I believe it does. I specifically remember people saying "Vous dites?" a lot to me on my trip to France three years ago. I was either too shy to speak audibly or my French was too broken.  My guess is it's a bit old school, but I think people who look either very professional or a bit older might still get vous'd on occasion.


----------



## supersizebbw (Sep 9, 2014)

I am much better at writing than talking, I can never think of anything interesting to say sigh! :doh:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1eXajfP6lP3


----------



## Tad (Sep 10, 2014)

supersizebbw said:


> I am much better at writing than talking, I can never think of anything interesting to say sigh! :doh:



Oh, I love your voice! But sorry you were awake at 4am 

Thanks for contributing, I love hearing all the different voices we have here


----------



## MsBrightside (Apr 15, 2015)

I couldn't see the last page of posts in this thread for some reason, with supersizebbw, Shandyman, Dromond, and others--hope it's working now. This is one of my favorite threads, even if my contributions here are not exactly the greatest. Just think of it as setting the bar nice and low for everyone else! 

Warning: if you like the song "Good Riddance" this may ruin it for you forever


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 17, 2015)

Seeing as how my original recording seems to have expired...


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 17, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I couldn't see the last page of posts in this thread for some reason...


Yeah, I know what you mean. I couldn't see your post until, I think, *Gingembre* posted. Even though I could see you'd posted (to the thread) on the board-screen. And, still, right now, I couldn't see *Gingembre*'s...until bringing up the reply-screen. 

So, maybe that's the temporary work-around. To just reply to the thread in order to read it and then cancel out if you don't actually want to reply. Or, unless, maybe that's what's causing it....


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 17, 2015)

Also, I noticed that, right after posting, this thread shows up in my subscribed threads as showing a new post, my own. As if I should be notified to read my own news post. Which, as I also notice, I can't. 

Otherwise I would've just edited it include this message.

Profoundly interesting? Perhaps not.

But. Let it suffice to say that this is me, from the future. Remind you all to...


----------



## Tad (Apr 22, 2015)

like others I'm posting, in hopes of seeing the last page....which is probably full of people saying they are posting in order to see the last page  (and no, as mod I can't see anything causing this problem, sorry)


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 25, 2015)

You do realize that you can view the posts once you begin to reply, in the reply-review screen as you scroll down, right?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes! We need to bring this thread back. I miss it.


----------



## MsBrightside (May 13, 2015)

OK, this is not my voice--it's a frog mating frenzy! 

I had no idea what this sound was when I first moved to Texas, but it happens quite a bit around here this time of year after a good rain. If you're interested, you might need to turn the volume up. It's a lot louder in person, but it was pitch black outside, and I didn't want to stumble too close to the water in the dark.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0oX44igBLnm


----------



## lille (May 13, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> OK, this is not my voice--it's a frog mating frenzy!
> 
> I had no idea what this sound was when I first moved to Texas, but it happens quite a bit around here this time of year after a good rain. If you're interested, you might need to turn the volume up. It's a lot louder in person, but it was pitch black outside, and I didn't want to stumble too close to the water in the dark.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0oX44igBLnm



Where did you move from? I'm a New England girl that's happy to find out that I'll still hear the froggies when I move to TX. Up here we have "peepers" and they sound just like the higher pitched frogs in your clip.


----------



## MsBrightside (May 13, 2015)

lille said:


> Where did you move from? I'm a New England girl that's happy to find out that I'll still hear the froggies when I move to TX. Up here we have "peepers" and they sound just like the higher pitched frogs in your clip.


 
Really? I grew up in Illinois for the most part, with a couple years in IN and ND, then lived as an adult in MO and MD before moving to TX, and I never heard so many frogs anywhere else! 

This area of TX also has some super-loud bullfrogs, although they tend to be more active during the day. The first time I heard one, I thought our neighbors were keeping some sort of strange farm animals on their property. (Sometime I should post a pic I took of an alligator on the sidewalk swallowing one whole; it was pretty memorable. )

I'm glad you like the frogs, since you're going to be moving to TX soon. I don't mind them, but they're still kind of a novelty to me.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 24, 2015)

OK so, umm here is me talking and and sounding like a dumb ass. I stopped when I started tripping over my own tongue. Apologies in advance for the tongue clicking thing I tend to do which sounds really loud on a headset mic, it is a nervous thing. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1gPJx65YWeu

Edit- Yeah, that tongue clicking thing sounds really loud, in reality it's way quieter than my voice  also the sound quality sucks.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 24, 2015)

I love it Dwes!! And very brave too! I tend to do that tongue clicking thing too and say um a lot too.

Its so funny for me because its my stuff - im like omg!!! Lol, the writing is so heavy handed  Maybe ill have to read it sometime myself and see how it sounds in my own voice! 

I love how you drawl 'ass' btw.


----------



## MrSensible (Aug 24, 2015)

Always love to see this thread get resurrected. Great recording, dwest. 

I'm not sure how often I do the tongue clicking thing, but I say "uh" and "you know" to a ridiculous extent sometimes. I think it's more of a habit than a nervous tick for me.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 25, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> OK so, umm here is me talking and and sounding like a dumb ass. I stopped when I started tripping over my own tongue. Apologies in advance for the tongue clicking thing I tend to do which sounds really loud on a headset mic, it is a nervous thing.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1gPJx65YWeu
> 
> Edit- Yeah, that tongue clicking thing sounds really loud, in reality it's way quieter than my voice  also the sound quality sucks.


 
Great recording--I love your voice :wubu:; it has kind of a growl to it. 

I actually like listening to books in the car, even if they're being featured on "The Radio Reader" by Dick Estell, who sounds like he's 100 if he's a day. But listening to you is way better. :bow: 

Of course the choice of reading material didn't hurt, either.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 25, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Great recording--I love your voice :wubu:; it has kind of a growl to it.
> 
> I actually like listening to books in the car, even if they're being featured on "The Radio Reader" by Dick Estell, who sounds like he's 100 if he's a day. But listening to you is way better. :bow:
> 
> Of course the choice of reading material didn't hurt, either.



Yess to the growling! i told him it was awesome. Plus he has a bit of, um, big guy breathing that is verra nice  

And lol ty @ reading material (its that damn metric piece he was so taken with )


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 25, 2015)

:batting::blush:Glad you liked it. The growl is probably more nerve related or perhaps I was in character for the aggressive behavior in the scene. I am still red faced and a little shocked with myself.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 26, 2015)

First off, I figured I'd make a new recording of my voice! =D Now you can 
all hear for yourselves how awkward I sound IRL! 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CEA0KOtpb1



Gingembre said:


> Seeing as how my original recording seems to have expired...



1. How did I not realise you were from the UK to? Awesome. 2. I'm so sorry for butchering your username, that is why I tend not to say people's usernames outloud!



dwesterny said:


> OK so, umm here is me talking and and sounding like a dumb ass. I stopped when I started tripping over my own tongue. Apologies in advance for the tongue clicking thing I tend to do which sounds really loud on a headset mic, it is a nervous thing.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1gPJx65YWeu
> 
> ...



I think your voice is really cute, actually! Very smooth! I am blushing like a blood-orange at the moment though from hearing you read that story!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 26, 2015)

General Intro! http://vocaroo.com/i/s1B3QPXGjp0o

Reading! http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WStu34ajA0

Sorry about the bit of stumbles and slurring. My eyes skitter faster than my mouth, and sometimes my brain has to try and bridge that gap with autocorrect and i mispronounced a few works *half hearted perfectionism kicks in*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 26, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> first off, i figured i'd make a new recording of my voice! =d now you can
> all hear for yourselves how awkward i sound irl!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1cea0kotpb1



omg your voice is awesome!!! - and I realized now I have voices to go along with my imaginings in if the world was no object thread. bonus!!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 26, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> General Intro! http://vocaroo.com/i/s1B3QPXGjp0o
> 
> Reading! http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WStu34ajA0
> 
> Sorry about the bit of stumbles and slurring. My eyes skitter faster than my mouth, and sometimes my brain has to try and bridge that gap with autocorrect and i mispronounced a few works *half hearted perfectionism kicks in* :wubu::wubu:



Excellent narration! Always better when the author reads it.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 27, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> omg your voice is awesome!!! - and I realized now I have voices to go along with my imaginings in if the world was no object thread. bonus!!



Well thank you very much! I have to say, your voice is adorable and you do really well reading too, I'd definitely listen to an audio book by you and dwesterny! 

Because you mentioned it, I thought I'd read one of my own posts from this forum because I'm too nervous to read anything longer! Sorry for how muffled it is; my fans are on in the background!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1L3QEP5jKKW


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 27, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Well thank you very much! I have to say, your voice is adorable and you do really well reading too, I'd definitely listen to an audio book by you and dwesterny!
> 
> Because you mentioned it, I thought I'd read one of my own posts from this forum because I'm too nervous to read anything longer! Sorry for how muffled it is; my fans are on in the background!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1L3QEP5jKKW


Loved it! You are adorably shy. Also I am a sucker for a woman with an accent.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1L3QEP5jKKW



I love how emphatic you are. That's like, 184% more enthusiastic than I could ever be, talking about anything. I feel like listening to you be sarcastic would be an enjoyable thing.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 27, 2015)

Loopy, you surprised me because you're so young and cute-looking in your pics that I assumed you would sound more girlish.

Your voice is actually lower and sexier, which was an unexpected treat to hear.

Also, reading your own post was a great idea! I think you might be the first person in this thread to think of doing that, and now we can all have the pleasure of hearing your voice in our heads as we read your posts.

Xyantha, I'm a sucker for stories set in the early/mid 19th century, so I'd already enjoyed reading this in the Library, but it was such a privilege to hear you read it yourself--thanks! :happy:


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Aug 27, 2015)

This is a really fun Thread!!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Aug 27, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> OK so, umm here is me talking and and sounding like a dumb ass. I stopped when I started tripping over my own tongue. Apologies in advance for the tongue clicking thing I tend to do which sounds really loud on a headset mic, it is a nervous thing.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1gPJx65YWeu
> 
> Edit- Yeah, that tongue clicking thing sounds really loud, in reality it's way quieter than my voice  also the sound quality sucks.



haha Awesome reading!! I know I couldn't 'get myself to read that out loud for someone! 
I am a huge supporter of audio books! Love them! I always love to read them and then listen to them just to see how it differs from what i saw in my head when i was actually reading it!

It's so fun to go through and put a voice with everyones names and faces!! <3


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 28, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Loved it! You are adorably shy. Also I am a sucker for a woman with an accent.



Well thank you very much! Though I have to keep up the running joke amongst my family and friends and say 'I don't have an accent, you do!' =p



Amaranthine said:


> I love how emphatic you are. That's like, 184% more enthusiastic than I could ever be, talking about anything. I feel like listening to you be sarcastic would be an enjoyable thing.



Thanks! To be fair, I speak pretty much the exact same way that I type. Which is why my writing is always full of exclamation marks; I spend a lot of time exclaiming things! I tend to do that british thing of being completely deadpan when I'm saying something sarcastic so a lot of the time people don't realise what I've said until they think about it! I'm proud to say that I've made several people spit out their drinks several seconds after I've said something because of that!



MsBrightside said:


> Loopy, you surprised me because you're so young and cute-looking in your pics that I assumed you would sound more girlish.
> 
> Your voice is actually lower and sexier, which was an unexpected treat to hear.
> 
> Also, reading your own post was a great idea! I think you might be the first person in this thread to think of doing that, and now we can all have the pleasure of hearing your voice in our heads as we read your posts.



To be honest I've always kind of wondered if I sound like people expect me to! And thank you! I thought it was a fun idea, especially as Xyantha got the ball rolling by reading her stories!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 28, 2015)

The idea is brilliant loopy!!!

The one thing that is hard to interpret on the boards is "tone" - even hearing you read that one post really helps me mentally add appropriate tone / intrepret it!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 28, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The idea is brilliant loopy!!!
> 
> The one thing that is hard to interpret on the boards is "tone" - even hearing you read that one post really helps me mentally add appropriate tone / intrepret it!


What about a request for reading thing? Where you ask people to read posts of theirs. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm Canadian...asking outright is too on the nose.  

Peeps! Read yer posts here, kk!? Will be awesome! Oh oh, can we nominte posts to read? I wanna hear hozay and melian read some of their stuff aloud!!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 28, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I'm Canadian...asking outright is too on the nose. [emoji14] [emoji14]
> 
> Peeps! Read yer posts here, kk!? Will be awesome! Oh oh, can we nominte posts to read? I wanna hear hozay and melian read some of their stuff aloud!!


I'm confused. What is the differemce between nominating and asking?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 28, 2015)

Asking: who would like to post? 

Nominating: hozay can you read post 350 from thread x? (Ie inwant to hear a specific person read a specific thread) OR just nominate a person to read one of their posts - of their choice.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 28, 2015)

Sounds like a fun idea. I'd be game to read something, but would much prefer a request instead of just randomly picking an old post.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 28, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Asking: who would like to post?
> 
> Nominating: hozay can you read post 350 from thread x? (Ie inwant to hear a specific person read a specific thread) OR just nominate a person to read one of their posts - of their choice.



I disagree with your semantic distinction. Also I would like to nominask you to read something dirty from your stories. Or maybe... I dare you to.

Double dog dare.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 28, 2015)

Couldnt possibly. I'd blow all the poor boys brains out with my sexy talk. 

And besides - for double dog dare to be in place YOU would need to write a story and then read it. Get cracking, mister!

Leo - ill have to look through your posts to find a suitable one!


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 28, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Leo - ill have to look through your posts to find a suitable one!



Am I the only one inclined to look for a completely ridiculous post to try and make someone read? Granted, there's a lot of potential for this to backfire on me. 

For Leo, this task is not difficult: Voila.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Am I the only one inclined to look for a completely ridiculous post to try and make someone read? Granted, there's a lot of potential for this to backfire on me.
> 
> For Leo, this task is not difficult: Voila.


 
I second this! Please read this post to us..lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 29, 2015)

Thirded!!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 29, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Am I the only one inclined to look for a completely ridiculous post to try and make someone read? Granted, there's a lot of potential for this to backfire on me.


 Hmmm I do recall at one point seeing a post by you involving furry suits and sour cream. I'll have to do a search later. Although I prefer greek yogurt or ricotta.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 29, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Am I the only one inclined to look for a completely ridiculous post to try and make someone read? Granted, there's a lot of potential for this to backfire on me.
> 
> For Leo, this task is not difficult: Voila.


 
Good choice!

Although I also like this one: Sage Advice to a Girl and Her Virgin Boyfriend



dwesterny said:


> Hmmm I do recall at one point seeing a post by you involving furry suits and sour cream. I'll have to do a search later. Although I prefer greek yogurt or ricotta.


 
You're welcome. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2062019&postcount=476


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

@ Leo ~~ or the bottom part of this post ...lol

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2134767&postcount=6


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 29, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> @ Leo ~~ or the bottom part of this post ...lol
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2134767&postcount=6


 
 Maybe he can do a medley.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 29, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> @ Leo ~~ or the bottom part of this post ...lol
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2134767&postcount=6



No reason to exclude the Animal House quotes. Be interesting to hear his Jon Belushi impression.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> No reason to exclude the Animal House quotes. Be interesting to hear his Jon Belushi impression.


 
I love Animal House! My favorite movie! Made me want to join a sorority. Not because I like sororities, but because they are the ones that get to hang the most with the frats.. and if Frats were anything like that movie.. I was all in!

Truth is..... I just wanted to hear him say*.."Busier than a one legged man in an ass kickin' contest"*

lol


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 29, 2015)

I love this nominating idea so much!


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 29, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CjibNjxnJI

This was physically painful to record


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

BigChaz said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CjibNjxnJI
> 
> This was physically painful to record


 
Awesome Voice!


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok. I just went ahead and did all three posts since they were fairly short. That was fun, now I need to see if I can find some posts I'd like to hear read out!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0q9CluQJJox




.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> Ok. I just went ahead and did all three posts since they were fairly short. That was fun, now I need to see if I can find some posts I'd like to hear read out!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0q9CluQJJox
> 
> ...


 

THIS WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!:bow::bow:


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 29, 2015)

BigChaz said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CjibNjxnJI
> 
> This was physically painful to record


 


lucca23v2 said:


> Awesome Voice!


 
So true!

I remember hearing one of your earlier recordings; and, like agouderia, I was struck by the sort of vintage quality your voice has: suave and kind of reminiscent of Gregory Peck. Very cool.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 29, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> Awesome Voice!





MsBrightside said:


> So true!
> 
> I remember hearing one of your earlier recordings; and, like agouderia, I was struck by the sort of vintage quality your voice has: suave and kind of reminiscent of Gregory Peck. Very cool.



I'm glad that I could successfully hold back the bile and disgust long enough to read some of 50 Shades of Gray to you both


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 29, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> Ok. I just went ahead and did all three posts since they were fairly short. That was fun, now I need to see if I can find some posts I'd like to hear read out!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0q9CluQJJox
> 
> ...


 


lucca23v2 said:


> THIS WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!:bow::bow:


 
What she said!!

That was even better than I imagined, which I didn't think was possible. 
Your reading of those posts was just perfect. I think you missed your calling as one of the world's sexiest voice actors.

BigChaz: LOL. I've never actually read that book or seen the film so any _50 Shades of Grey_ references will go right over my head. But I appreciate your sacrifice.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 29, 2015)

Leo's was indeed amazing. I feel like some of those phrases should be made into sound clips that I can easily access on my phone, as a reply to any given situation. 

Here's my own contribution: http://vocaroo.com/i/s02XYF34kYKV


For a new request. Loopy...this post was pretty much asking for it: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2145862&postcount=305


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 29, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Leo's was indeed amazing. I feel like some of those phrases should be made into sound clips that I can easily access on my phone, as a reply to any given situation.
> 
> Here's my own contribution: http://vocaroo.com/i/s02XYF34kYKV
> 
> ...


Bahaha! Excellent. 


Leogibson, you do indeed have an impressive voice.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 29, 2015)

Well MsBrightside might include this in a message if she wished:


MsBrightside said:


> The people have spoken: "_Little Women_ would be a lot better if it had more light saber action."



A bit short, maybe there are other posts by her people could request.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

This thread has taken a different turn, but I LOVE the path it is traveling!


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 29, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Leo's was indeed amazing. I feel like some of those phrases should be made into sound clips that I can easily access on my phone, as a reply to any given situation.
> 
> Here's my own contribution: http://vocaroo.com/i/s02XYF34kYKV
> 
> ...


 
It's going to be extremely difficult (if not impossible!) to top that. :bow: I was laughing so hard that I was practically crying. Reading it in the Horny Meter thread the first time was funny enough, but listening to you read it was just...words fail me. 

And in regards to Loopy's post, we'll probably all be second-guessing what we write now, afraid that someone might ask us to read it out loud!


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 29, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> This thread has taken a different turn, but I LOVE the path it is traveling!



Well, you could take a turn too 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2145008&postcount=1812


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 29, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Well, you could take a turn too
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2145008&postcount=1812



Excellent idea! I second this wholeheartedly.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 29, 2015)

Just got home...

Leos - OMG Love!! Second all that was said.

BigChaz - Lol!! :bow: for the pain you must have gone through to read that!!

Amaranthine - you sound a lot sweeter than I thought (I just expected you to sound more badass and raunchy)


*Wades into the archives of threads to get some requests.* 

Considering how long winded Tad and I both tend to be, ours will be more like mini lecture LOL


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Well, you could take a turn too
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2145008&postcount=1812



lol.. here you go... ugh my voice is horrible...i don't know why people think i sound sweet on the phone.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kYTm9za851


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 29, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> OK so, umm here is me talking and and sounding like a dumb ass. I stopped when I started tripping over my own tongue. Apologies in advance for the tongue clicking thing I tend to do which sounds really loud on a headset mic, it is a nervous thing.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1gPJx65YWeu
> 
> Edit- Yeah, that tongue clicking thing sounds really loud, in reality it's way quieter than my voice  also the sound quality sucks.





loopytheone said:


> First off, I figured I'd make a new recording of my voice! =D Now you can
> all hear for yourselves how awkward I sound IRL!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CEA0KOtpb1
> ...





Xyantha Reborn said:


> General Intro! http://vocaroo.com/i/s1B3QPXGjp0o
> 
> Reading! http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WStu34ajA0
> 
> Sorry about the bit of stumbles and slurring. My eyes skitter faster than my mouth, and sometimes my brain has to try and bridge that gap with autocorrect and i mispronounced a few works *half hearted perfectionism kicks in*





loopytheone said:


> Well thank you very much! I have to say, your voice is adorable and you do really well reading too, I'd definitely listen to an audio book by you and dwesterny!
> 
> Because you mentioned it, I thought I'd read one of my own posts from this forum because I'm too nervous to read anything longer! Sorry for how muffled it is; my fans are on in the background!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1L3QEP5jKKW





BigChaz said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CjibNjxnJI
> 
> This was physically painful to record





Amaranthine said:


> Leo's was indeed amazing. I feel like some of those phrases should be made into sound clips that I can easily access on my phone, as a reply to any given situation.
> 
> Here's my own contribution: http://vocaroo.com/i/s02XYF34kYKV
> 
> ...





lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. here you go... ugh my voice is horrible...i don't know why people think i sound sweet on the phone.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kYTm9za851



Awesome! I love hearing the voices to match with the people. Everyone has such unique and expressive voices.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 29, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. here you go... ugh my voice is horrible...i don't know why people think i sound sweet on the phone.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kYTm9za851


 
You are too funny, lucca! I love your attitude, and it really comes out in your voice recording. :happy: 

"Sweet" wasn't the first thing that came to mind when listening to this particular post , but I really enjoyed hearing your voice again. (I was also lucky enough to hear one of your previous recordings before it expired )


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 29, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. here you go... ugh my voice is horrible...i don't know why people think i sound sweet on the phone.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kYTm9za851



Haha awesome, I have so missed NYC area voices since moving upstate and did not even realize it.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 29, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. here you go... ugh my voice is horrible...i don't know why people think i sound sweet on the phone.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kYTm9za851



I don't remember having heard your voice before, so this was awesome. The attitude was perfect; I can totally see you telling someone off :bow:


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 30, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> I don't remember having heard your voice before, so this was awesome. The attitude was perfect; I can totally see you telling someone off :bow:



my inner monologue is a lot worse.. lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 30, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. here you go... ugh my voice is horrible...i don't know why people think i sound sweet on the phone.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kYTm9za851


 
LOL - Love the sass!


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 1, 2015)

BigChaz said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CjibNjxnJI
> 
> This was physically painful to record



Oh wow, you have a really nice voice! Very smooth!



LeoGibson said:


> Ok. I just went ahead and did all three posts since they were fairly short. That was fun, now I need to see if I can find some posts I'd like to hear read out!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0q9CluQJJox



You sound nothing like I imagined, I admit, but that might be because my inner monologue reading all the posts here is female and british by default! Pretty awesome sounding voice though so thanks for indulging us!



lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. here you go... ugh my voice is horrible...i don't know why people think i sound sweet on the phone.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kYTm9za851



Your voice isn't horrible at all, I think it is great! You have a really cute voice and you so sound like we would get along!



Amaranthine said:


> Leo's was indeed amazing. I feel like some of those phrases should be made into sound clips that I can easily access on my phone, as a reply to any given situation.
> 
> Here's my own contribution: http://vocaroo.com/i/s02XYF34kYKV
> 
> ...



First off, you sound amazing, so sweet and feminine! And secondly... well, you literally asked for this!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s08x5fGSn7ED


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 1, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s08x5fGSn7ED


Great recording loopy! I love your voice and it is so not what I pictured from you, still surprises me.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 1, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Great recording loopy! I love your voice and it is so not what I pictured from you, still surprises me.



Hehe, well I'm glad you like it! =3 I'm kinda curious what you imagined I'd sound like though!


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 1, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> You sound nothing like I imagined, I admit, but that might be because my inner monologue reading all the posts here is female and british by default! Pretty awesome sounding voice though so thanks for indulging us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I have a to admit, you also sound nothing as I thought you would. Your voice is very full and confident and strong and even a bit sassy! For some odd reason I was expecting a more quiet subdued voice. This was a very nice surprise.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 1, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Oh wow, you have a really nice voice! Very smooth!



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey

*tips fedora*


----------



## lille (Sep 1, 2015)

I ove hearing everyone's voices, especially all the different accents.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 3, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> First off, you sound amazing, so sweet and feminine! And secondly... well, you literally asked for this!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s08x5fGSn7ED




Firstly, thank you! :happy:

Secondly, this was glorious. I very much enjoy listening to you, cock or not.


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 18, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s11bXWfzduHp

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------

